
With Plenty Of Cash, Facebook Targets Growing Mobile Market - pauljonas
http://blogs.wsj.com/venturecapital/2011/01/25/with-plenty-of-cash-facebook-targets-growing-mobile-market/
======
veb
“HTML5 is the future platform,” he said. “That’s where we’re putting a huge
amount of our resources.”

Make something cool in HTML5 that involves mobiles, and voila FB acquisition?

~~~
wallflower
The fact that the leading unofficial Facebook iPad app is just a nice shell
around Facebook's mobile web leads me to believe that they are developing
interesting things in house or are keeping a watch on what independent
developers do. Presumably if you do something cool that they really like
(think along the lines of what CoverFlow brought to iTunes?), FB will acquire
your company to acquire your staff (even if it is just you).

